# Greetings from the east SF Bay Area



## awakenedstream (Apr 20, 2012)

hi there,
i work at a martial arts school in the east bay area, we train no gi jiu jitsu, wing tsun, escrima and kempo karate.
thanks for having this resource
-alex


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Apr 20, 2012)

welcome!!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome, Alex...


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## mmartist (May 23, 2012)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Steve (May 24, 2012)

Welcome!  No-gi jiu jitsu, wing chun, eskrima and kempo? That's quite a mix.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to the board!


----------

